# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C# >  Doom Launcher Update v1.2

## BenJones

Hi this is a new update of my Doom Launcher this can be used to play games such as doom1, doom2, Hexen, Heretic, this will also work with the most newest doom source ports.

*New updates for version 1.2*
Now main game wads show there game titlesAdded option to jump to levelAdded Sound OptionsAdded Monster optionsAdded game turbo boot optionAdded record and play game demosAdded play game with random levelChanged GUI around a littleAdded About box



Hope you like the update check back for updates. 
Comments and suggestions are welcome.

----------


## zbuzanic

Hope you can add browser for demos (lmp files) like you did for pwads so playing demos would be just three clicks without browsing.
Also it would be good that it requires only .NET 2.0

----------


## Nightwalker83

I forgot you created this! It might enable me to finish play that doom mod I downloaded a while ago.

----------


## zbuzanic

I did some cosmetic changes and few fixes for my Competition Doom port.

http://www.doom.com.hr/cndoom/cnlaunch-1.4.1.zip (source included)

Hope that's OK with author.



ps. added screenshot

----------


## zbuzanic

Updated to v1.4.2:
http://www.doom.com.hr/cndoom/cnlaunch-1.4.2.zip

----------

